# Custom Plastisol Transfer service with no minimum?



## tko51 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi... I have a few graphics I made for myself and I wanted to have them Custom printed on Plastisol transfer sheets and press them myself...

So essentially I have 3 designs, 1 color (black), and I just want to make ONE transfer for each design.

Are there any sites that will do this? For under $10/sheet (including shipping fees)

I have looked but no luck


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You probably won't find anyone because to set this job up will cost more than what you are looking to spend.

But on the off chance you do find someone to make one plastisol transfer pass the info on to the rest of us.

Katrina


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Maybe you should look for for screen printers that do one-offs with the shirt already. 

Or maybe your art is compatible with vinyl heat press....you can looks for a someone that can cut out the design for you.

Good luck.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For this price range, you should look into a direct to garment printer.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Have you thought of going Pigment ink heat transfers. I am sure there are plenty of outfits that could meet your needs. They ship well and are easy to one off.


----------

